# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Беларусы мы! >  Флуд на роднай мове

## Asteriks

*Как не забыць родную нашу беларускую мову, флудзім тут, гэта значыць пішам што хочам, абы падтрымаць размову.  Раскладка клавіатуры - беларуская, хто не па-беларуску  - пойдзе вон!*

----------


## Banderlogen

Я забув рiдну мову

----------


## Asteriks

Хтосьці пойдзе сабакам сена касіць! Шкоднік у тэму залез, кыш! І без беларускай мовы каб ні нагой сюды! Паліглот!))

----------


## Banderlogen

А чаму флуд у раздзеле разьвiцьцё i адукацыя?

----------


## Asteriks

Гэта каб усе пыталіся.))

----------


## Banderlogen

> Гэта каб усе пыталіся.))


Нешта не пытюць... бандэрлогi...

----------


## vova230

Сення нешта захателася паразмауляць па беларуску. Вось тольки беларускую раскладку уключаць не хочацца на адзин дзень, таму некаторыя литары будуць рускими. Прабачайце шаноуныя.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

*Вось трошкі юмара ад маёй школьнай настаўніцы па беларускай мове і літаратуры.
Прабачце,але нумары не ставіла....доўга гэта))
Трэба адзначыць,што маёй настаўніцы (Ніна Міхайлаўна Саковіч) дзесьці 77 го(адзін туды,адзін сюды)*
*Успамінаю яе з уздячнасцю і з посмешкай*


"ГЕНИЙ"!(з сарказмам)
"Быу у дзевачки адзин недахоп.."
"Чым дурней, тым весялей"
" Асёл застанецца аслом, хоць ты асып яго звяздами.."
"ну,куды яно пабегла?!"
"Бяры шаель,пайшлі дадому"
"У канцы года усе вы атрымаеце рэальныя балы!"
 " Што вы прыгаеце, будзеце на физкультуры прыгать"
"Помнице, як Райкин гаварыу:"Давайце жыць весела!"
"Кали я была начальницай у райано.."
"За лапы и вон"
"Было у бацьки два сына: адзин быу вумны, а други у науку дауся"
"Як табе удалося?!"(з сарказмам)
"мы з табой на будуршаф не пили"
 "А вось мае дзевачки..."
" Кирауник, паглядзице тольки, ён мной кируе"
"Я вам ни цюха-мацюха, ядроны-зялёны"
 Я цябе виншую!(з сарказмам)
 Галопам па Еуропам
Ведаеце гисторыю пра дзевачку Грышан?
Зямля - аснова усёй Радзиме. Хто сказау?
 Не смець трогаць майго любимага Караткевича и Быкава.
 Помнице, як Виця за мной бёг?
 Няшчасныя! Фирштэйн?
 Усё павинна след пакинуць, бо як пачауся белы свет...
 У цябе, Кирыл, адны хитрыки на вуме!
Умывальникау начальник и мачалак камандзир.
Кали будзеш старацца, у канцы ацаню Усе вашы балы рассыплюцца на пароге школы...
Асоба адаронныя!(з сарказмам)
 Надзечка, падыйдзи да мяне
 Настечка харошая дзевачка
 Чаму няма даты? Хто дзяжурны, намачыце анучку.
 Вы не забылися пра школу абитурыента?
 Я не стораж, я вас пилнаваць не буду. Бацьку сюды
 "Аднаму тольки Богу вядома"
"Грош вам цана"
 "Вам яшчэ тэсцики здаваць!"
и што за прыдурки написали гэты падручник,пападзіся яны мне,я б іх...
з цябе ... як з мяне балерына


*Ад іншых настаўнікаў:*
"Доуга трымауся юнак на дапросе"
 "Гэтыя шкафы больш ведаюць.."

----------


## BiZ111

прышпiльна

----------


## Vanya

дожили =\ теперь бел. яз. годится только для флуда. убить тему!

----------


## Asteriks

Ваня, я Ваша  назаусёды! Тэма мае месца быць!

----------


## Vanya

а по-моему это просто издевательство над родным языком, следовательно над самим собой =\ лично я такого прикола не понимаю

----------


## Asteriks

Можно сказать? Спасибо. Прочитайте, Иван, для чего тема создана.
Прабачце. Дазвольце сказаць. Тэма с якой нагоды прыдумана? Для развицця гэтай самай мовы, якую мала хто ведае.

----------


## Akasey

дапоуню Астэрыкс тым, што тэму стварылi толькi для эксперыменту

----------


## vova230

Тем, кого не выпускают из Беларуси за границу, ставят в паспорт специальный штамп: небольшой синий квадратик, внутри - дата и фраза «У выезде адказана». На первый взгляд, написано на белорусском - одном из государственных языков. Но, посмотрев повнимательней, замечаешь ошибки. Одну, вторую… И это всего-то в трех словах!

Филолог Елена АНИСИМ, председатель Минской городской организации «Таварыства беларускай мовы», в интервью «КП в Беларуси» замечает: 

- Во-первых, «в выезде» по-белорусски должно писаться через «ДЗ», то есть «у выездзе». А тут просто буква «Д». Во-вторых, в данном случае нужно писать «адмоўлена», а не «адказана». Слово «адказ» в белорусском языке есть, но оно употребляется в значении «ответ»! «Адказ» может быть положительным, может быть отрицательным. Но если в чем-то отказывают, то это «адмова»! Если фразу «У выездзе адказана» перевести на русский язык, то получится «в выезде отвечено». 

Штамп утвержден постановлением Государственного пограничного комитета РБ от 22 декабря 2007 года. Документ проходил правовую экспертизу в Министерстве юстиции. Неужели два таких уважаемых ведомства не знают белорусского языка? 

- Ошибка будет исправлена в ближайшее время! - заявили «Комсомолке» на дежурном телефоне погранкомитета. - Почему она была допущена, ответить так сразу и не можем...
Автор: «КП в Беларуси»

----------


## Irina

> Если фразу «У выездзе адказана» перевести на русский язык, то получится «в выезде отвечено».


Как всегда - сделали, а потом подумали))

----------

